# Game Thread: Sunday Dec. 4th @ Seattle



## Gonzo

*Record:*

*Indiana* – *(10-5)* 

*Seattle* - *(7-8)* 

*Tip-off* – Sunday, December 4, 2005 - 8:00 P.M.

*Where* – Key Arena

*TV & Radio* - WB4 & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:















































Sarunas Jasikevicius | Stephen Jackson | Ron Artest | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster

*Key Reserves:*
























Danny Granger | Fred Jones | Anthony Johnson
















































Luke Ridnour | Ray Allen | Rashard Lewis | Reggie Evans | Nick Collison









*Who's HOT ?*















Averaging 22 points, 11 rebounds per game.









Averaging 24 points per game.

*Injury Report* 


*Pacers-*








- Strained quad







- Lower Abdomen







- Everything (including an eyescratch  )

*Sonics-* 

?

*TV:*



*Radio:*



Prediction:
Pacers- 101
Sonics- 94


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacers 105
Sonics 99


----------



## Auggie

getting jeff back should give us some momentum. 

pacers 98
sonics 86


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Pacers: 94
Sonics: 90


----------



## rock747

A win here would be a great way to end the roadtrip

Pacers 97

Sonics 89


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

rock747 said:


> A win here would be a great way to end the roadtrip



Agreed...


P's 95 Sonics 87....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Jup, we win because we're the best 

100-93 Pacers


----------



## edabomb

Sonics 101 Pacers 94


----------



## btyler

Pacers win
91-86


----------



## StephenJackson

Saras with 6 assists in the first quarter! :jawdrop: 


That also goes along with 4 points on perfect shootinh, 2 boards, and a steal. Way to go!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Indy 41 Sonics 44

2.40 left in the 2nd.

Runi just hit a 3.......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Indy 46 Seattle 49....

S-Jax hits a nice 3 pointer to end the half....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Ron Artest has 14 pts. so far and is looking sharp....
Sarunas is having a monster also...


We have to come out in the 2nd. half with more intensity than the Sonics...
They are only winning by 3 and it looks like we took the momentum back....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Indy 48 Sonics 59.....

Early in the 3rd....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

They're getting all the rebounds.....

8.34 left

Ridnaur at the ft line hits 1......hits the second.....

We're down 61-48...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Wow Sarunas just got fouled and hit a 3 pointer!!!!!!!...

makes the ft...

69-42 Sonics....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Sar just hits another 3!!!!!!!!








*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

Saras is on fire out there!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

O'Neil with the dunk and foul!!!!!!!.....

makes the FT....

Artest steals the pass goes coast to coast!!!!!!....

68-64 Seattle

5.23 left in the 3rd....

We're finally playing our type of game.........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. with the nice spin move....

Allen misses the shot...

J.O. rebounds and it's foul......

Pollard just hit a nice J from the FT...

Evans with the foul...

Ronnie at the FT line....
misses 1.......makes the 2nd,,,,,

Artest with 17pts..

74-69 Seattle



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*

2.34 left in the 3rd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Indy 73 Sonics 82...
End of the 3rd. qtr.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

I hate it when we have great games from at least 2 or 3 of our players and still can't win. Come on guys, we are supposed to be a deep team.


Great game thread btw, Pacerholic.


----------



## StephenJackson

And come on JO, 3 rebounds going into the 4th? You've gotta be kidding me.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> I hate it when we have great games from at least 2 or 3 of our players and still can't win. Come on guys, we are supposed to be a deep team.
> 
> 
> Great game thread btw, Pacerholic.



Thanx doggy, and yeah I agree we should definetly be winning this game....



8.55 left in the 4th....

Pacers 77 Sonics 90....

We're playing no D right now...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Thanx doggy, and yeah I agree we should definetly be winning this game....
> 
> 
> 
> 8.55 left in the 4th....
> 
> Pacers 77 Sonics 90....
> 
> We're playing no D right now...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*



Exactly, we should be winning. Just like we should have won every game we've played so far. But we don't play Defense. How do we go from being one of the best defensive teams in the league last year, then we get Ronny back this year and end up worse? It's a joke.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. is fouled by Fortson...

Jackson shoots the 3 misses...

J.O. shoots misses Ronnie with the rebound and is fouled....
Makes 1,,,makes 2,,,

Ron with 19pts....

We're getting blown out by 16 pts...

We have no D right now

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mauzer

Why the **** Saras is still not in ???????????????????? I am starting to hate P's coach:curse:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

98-74 Sonics...

5.50 left in the game....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

mauzer said:


> Whe the **** Saras is still not in ???????????????????? :curse:



I was just going to post that. For real, he is our only spark in the game and he isn't out there? This is a joke, and Carlisle is a bonehead for making this move.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

mauzer said:


> Why the **** Saras is still not in ???????????????????? I am starting to hate P's coach:curse:



He's coming back, but you're right why was he sitting for so long...

it might be too late now....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

No defense, no rebounding = never going to win


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> No defense, no rebounding = never going to win



Seems to be a theme so far this season....

I hate it!!!........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

Ronny trying to save us, hits the 3 and gets a board at the other end.

down 11


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Ronnie with a 3...

Artest steal the ball hit the layup!!!!!!!....
he has 24 pts so far..

Time out Sonics....

98-89 Seattle

under 5 mins in the 4th.......


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mauzer

Saras still can win this game by himself. He did that dosens or time before.


----------



## StephenJackson

mauzer said:


> Saras still can win this game by himself. He did that dosens or time before.



Yes he can...provided of course that we can stop them from scoring at the same time.


----------



## absolutebest

How do you let the smallish Sonicsdominate you on the glass? I am already growing so sick of this year's team. This is complete and utter bull****.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Artest with the nice putback....

Lewis shoots 3 misses....

Jhonson goes for the post and is fouled...

A,J, misses the 3....

Ron goes for the basket and is fouled...

makes 1,,,,,,Sonics timeout 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

makes the 2nd.....

Allen hits the J....

Artest hit a 20 footer...(30pts)....

Artest misses the 3....

Sonics rebound...



Game over.... :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: ...

We didn't deserve to win this game tonight anyways....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

Jermaine showing his outside touch! I wanna see more of that.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> Jermaine showing his outside touch! I wanna see more of that.



Me too....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Did Jermaine just hit a 3 or a 2?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Did Jermaine just hit a 3 or a 2?



3....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mauzer

Thank you rick for f******* up the game.


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> 3....


Wow. Yeah, I want to see some more of that.


----------



## StephenJackson

Larry Legend said:


> Did Jermaine just hit a 3 or a 2?



It was a 26 footer


----------



## STUCKEY!

it shows on the box score he hit a three


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Game over...

Sonics win 107-102... :curse: :curse: ...

We're 3-2 on our west coast trip....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

I didn't see much of the second half, but I saw our run at the end of the third, I think.

So we started off bad in the beginning of the fourth? Was Saras in?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

If this is the way we're gonna play against the Mavs on Tues. we might as well not even show up...

Pathetic....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## spongyfungy

It's tough to win in Seattle...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> I didn't see much of the second half, but I saw our run at the end of the third, I think.
> 
> So we started off bad in the beginning of the fourth? Was Saras in?



A.J. was in for the most part...

for what reason I have no idea....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

While our lack of Defense(major lack), and lack of rebounding(also a major lack) are what lost the game, Carlisle certainly is a fool for not playing Sarunas for the entire 4th instead of bringing him in with 5 minutes left. Carlisle certainly was foolish tonight. Saras deserved to be out there. He showed tonight he has a legit right to make a run at our starting spot.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> While our lack of Defense(major lack), and lack of rebounding(also a major lack) are what lost the game, Carlisle certainly is a fool for not playing Sarunas for the entire 4th instead of bringing him in with 5 minutes left. Carlisle certainly was foolish tonight. Saras deserved to be out there. He showed tonight he has a legit right to make a run at our starting spot.



He was on fire and the reason why we started to come back...

What the :curse: was wrong with Carlisle tonight....

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> If this is the way we're gonna play against the Mavs on Tues. we might as well not even show up...
> 
> Pathetic....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*



No, we'll beat the Mavs because they have a winning record.....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> No, we'll beat the Mavs because they have a winning record.....



And we're at home...

but still, we have no consistency whatsoever, that's not the way you win championships...

You show up and play everynight, no excuses.....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rock747

Yeah I guess Carslisle just feels he has to give Johnson his set minutes even if it hurts the team. After he did put Sarunas back in, he still left Johnson on the floor as the PG. Sarunas is better at PG. Why not put freddie jones and sarunas in? I really think having Sarunas as our starting PG might be a good idea.


----------



## StephenJackson

rock747 said:


> Yeah I guess Carslisle just feels he has to give Johnson his set minutes even if it hurts the team. After he did put Sarunas back in, he still left Johnson on the floor as the PG. Sarunas is better at PG. Why not put freddie jones and sarunas in? I really think having Sarunas as our starting PG might be a good idea.


Carlisle has a man crush on AJ. Much like we saw with Curry.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Carlisle is a good coach and everything, but what the hell is wrong with him lately, making stupid decisions...

We brought Sarunas here for a reason, and we saw it tonight, what the F was he doing on the bench for so long...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rock747

Sarunas was leading rebounder tonight with 7. Wow, he outrebounded Jermaine. How does Jermaine O'neal only get 4 rebounds? How does Jermaine O'neal get outrebounded by a 6'4" PG. Lack of effort?


----------



## StephenJackson

rock747 said:


> Sarunas was leading rebounder tonight with 7. Wow, he outrebounded Jermaine. How does Jermaine O'neal only get 4 rebounds? How does Jermaine O'neal get outrebounded by a 6'4" PG. Lack of effort?



Lack of effort.

Though Jermaine did have a good offensive night.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

rock747 said:


> Sarunas was leading rebounder tonight with 7. Wow, he outrebounded Jermaine. How does Jermaine O'neal only get 4 rebounds? How does Jermaine O'neal get outrebounded by a 6'4" PG. Lack of effort?



Unfortunatly for us he went to sleep tonight....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I'm mad as :curse: l about this loss, I'm off to play some NBA 2k6....

I gotta get a W somehow tonight....

Peace.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rock747

StephenJackson said:


> Though Jermaine did have a good offensive night.


Yeah, scoring points is easier and alot more fun than hustling and grabbing rebounds.


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'm mad as :curse: l about this loss, I'm off to play some NBA 2k6....
> 
> I gotta get a W somehow tonight....
> 
> Peace.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*



Good luck. And again, great gamethread.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*

nice i get rep if i write on this board.

We lost noooo i bet my points for us to win

who ever reps me ill rep them back. spread the love


----------



## Auggie

no more "experiences". we need to go back to basics. cant believe im losing faith in carlisle. :curse: maybe i just have too high expectations for us


----------



## tad

I wonder what was Sharas' plus/minus at Seattle, maybe anybody knows? It would be interesting to compare it with AJ's.


----------



## pliumbum

10 more minutes and saras would have had a triple double. 

i have a question for you. what do you think are saras' chances of playing in a rookie game on all-stars weekend? or participating in a 3pt shootout?


----------



## tad

> what do you think are saras' chances of playing in a rookie game on all-stars weekend? or participating in a 3pt shootout?



Chances are definately good, to say the least.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Final Score- 107-102 Sonics

Larry Legend- 14, but DQ'd
Pacers Fan- 11, but DQ'd
Indystarza- 25, but DQ'd
PacersguyUSA- 25, but DQ'd
rock747- 23, but DQ'd
Pacerholic- 27, but DQ'd
Pacersthebest- 16, but DQ'd
edabomb- 14
Jones2011- 32, but DQ'd

Winner- edabomb


----------



## Pacers Fan

I watched most of the first half on mute while I was getting DSL. Our offense looked so fluent with Sarunas running it. Also, I have a new least favorite player: Danny Fortson. He's like a super thug version of Reggie Miller. He complained about every call, got most of them, and fell down when he wasn't even touched. Still, rebounding was a huge problem. I can't believe Saras was our leading rebounder.


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers Fan said:


> I can't believe Saras was our leading rebounder.


He looked like the only guy out there who wanted to play. I must say, I'm pretty impressed with his performance.


----------



## MillerTime

Larry Legend said:


> He looked like the only guy out there who wanted to play. I must say, I'm pretty impressed with his performance.


No doubt. Saras has played very well IMO and this game was the best of them all. He nailed his first 4 three pointers. The guy is a high energy guy and plays with alot of passion and emotion, everyone knew he wouldn't come here and play the same way from the begining, he's still learning his teammates, the city and the league. 

I think Saras is just as good as Larry Bird thought he was and i think in the long run, he might save the season for us because he will play at a very high level, like Reggie used to, and hopefully others start to fallow his play.


----------



## StephenJackson

MillerTime said:


> No doubt. Saras has played very well IMO and this game was the best of them all. He nailed his first 4 three pointers. The guy is a high energy guy and plays with alot of passion and emotion, everyone knew he wouldn't come here and play the same way from the begining, he's still learning his teammates, the city and the league.
> 
> I think Saras is just as good as Larry Bird thought he was and i think in the long run, he might save the season for us because he will play at a very high level, like Reggie used to, and hopefully others start to fallow his play.



I know I was one of the Tinsley supporters in the Tinsley vs. Saras starting debate, but honestly...I want this to be Saras' team. He's a leader, he has it in him...I hope to see him starting, though Carlisle won't do it.


----------



## StephenJackson

tad said:


> I wonder what was Sharas' plus/minus at Seattle, maybe anybody knows? It would be interesting to compare it with AJ's.



For last night's game:

Saras: +10
AJ: -6

On the season:

Saras: +62
AJ: -15

Way to go Carlisle.....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> I want this to be Saras' team. He's a leader, he has it in him...I hope to see him starting, though Carlisle won't do it.




F... Carlisle and his boyfriend A.J....


You betta wake up soon Rick......




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> F... Carlisle and his boyfriend A.J....
> 
> 
> You betta wake up soon Rick......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


Seriously, this whole super belief in AJ needs to stop. I don't know how Carlisle can't see the player that we have in Saras. At the beginning of the season, I was very skeptical. But now, I want him starting, and I want us to break him loose and let him do what he does. He is absolutely amazing, and if he can pick his D up a bit, wow. I love Tinsley, but right now, we need leadership. Saras is a leader.


...and AJ shouldn't even be in this discussion at all....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> Saras is a leader.
> 
> ...and AJ shouldn't even be in this discussion at all....



Agreed 100%, you know that if we do end up trading Tinsley, I wouldn't mind at all if Saras became our starting PG....
When given the chances, he has responded with heart, and he's only going to get better....
I hate to say it, but if we keep on losing the way we are, I'm really going to begin to lose faith in our coach, even though I already should.....

With so much talent, Ronnie back, J.O. healthy, and a rookie, but all-star caliber PG, what the hell is going on right now...

Why are we not winning? why are we playing awful D? why are we not rebounding?.....

This is just pathetic, and like I said before a change is need ASAP, I just hope Bird realizes that soon before it's too late......


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tad

You know I'm really delighted to hear all your positive comments about Sharunas and his play - I thought it would take a lot more time for him to adjust in NBA, but it seems that he adapted very quickly and began to show why he was considered the best PG in Euroleague and one of the best European players overall.




> Way to go Carlisle.....


Let's be positive - maybe Carlisle is saving Sharas for playoffs when his energy will be very needed, so he doesn't want him to play forty minutes a game and to be exhausted :biggrin:


----------

